# Little Green Scream Machine



## daneo21 (Apr 7, 2020)

So I just recently finished my green Scream Machine, it was the first pedal I started with pedalpcb, it was also the first pedal where I learned everything of what not to do. After butchering my first PCB this was my 2nd attempt and turned out much better. I'm really happy how this turned out.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks Good!  Tasty front panel art.  The green light-up stomp switch is a must for a TS in my book.  Pretty clean build, although you could shorten up the internal wiring next time.  I see you socketed the diodes, smart move.  Try green LEDs for clipping diodes, you might like it.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 8, 2020)

daneo21 said:


> So I just recently finished my green Scream Machine, it was the first pedal I started with pedalpcb, it was also the first pedal where I learned everything of what not to do. After butchering my first PCB this was my 2nd attempt and turned out much better. I'm really happy how this turned out.


Nice Gir graphics.!.!!


----------



## daneo21 (Apr 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks Good!  Tasty front panel art.  The green light-up stomp switch is a must for a TS in my book.  Pretty clean build, although you could shorten up the internal wiring next time.  I see you socketed the diodes, smart move.  Try green LEDs for clipping diodes, you might like it.


Thanks for the advice! The long internal wiring is actually just for the LED only, the rest are a good length, I honestly can't remember why I left it so long? But I will certainly have to try out the green leds in the future.


----------



## TheSin (Apr 11, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks Good!  Tasty front panel art.  The green light-up stomp switch is a must for a TS in my book.  Pretty clean build, although you could shorten up the internal wiring next time.  I see you socketed the diodes, smart move.  Try green LEDs for clipping diodes, you might like it.


5mm greens are what you’re recommending?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2020)

Any size is fine, 3mm, 5mm, 10mm!  This is one case where size doesn't matter  .


----------



## TheSin (Apr 11, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Any size is fine, 3mm, 5mm, 10mm!  This is one case where size doesn't matter  .


I’ll give em a try, thanks!


----------



## Barry (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice Graphics, good looking build!


----------

